# ww1 today?



## airminded88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Greetings fine gentlemen.
In the face that the world will be commemorating the centenary of the outbreak of WWI in the next couple of months; I would like to know if there's a website out there that will be featuring daily articles of WWI events exactly 100 years after they occurred in the same manner as the website ww2 has been doing since 2008 and which I've been following almost daily since early 2012.
Any information will be highly appreciated.


----------

